# newbee here



## shoestring (Feb 29, 2012)

Whats up bros? New to iron mag but not new to weight lifting. Always something to learn
And new friends to make. Looking to gain knowledge in the quest for that rock hard status!
Im 6'1 bout 180 and in my 40's.  Looking forward to being a part of this forum!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 29, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*shoestring* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## charley (Feb 29, 2012)

Welcome!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 29, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## jwallace3232 (Feb 29, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 29, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 29, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Kimi (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello!!!


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 29, 2012)

Whats up!


----------



## ripsid (Feb 29, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Feb 29, 2012)

Welcome. Lots of info here so look around and enjoy!


----------



## adambomb (Mar 1, 2012)

welcome.  Lots to help you out here.


----------



## icecube789 (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## swollen (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, brah!


----------



## brazey (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome to IronMag!


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome


Sent from Tebows asshole
 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigd36 (Mar 2, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Rawpowder (Mar 15, 2012)

Welcome.


----------

